# 19 Crimes Wine, Grilled Duck, & A Cheers To All Smokers!



## leah elisheva (Sep 23, 2014)

Happy Tuesday!!!!!!!!

I grilled some duck breast today, grilled portabellini mushrooms and layered it over brown rice pasta and it was delicious! And you? What is everyone smoking, grilling or chilling???? Inquiring minds ask.













DSCF8457.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 23, 2014






Also, (where are you Mick), I was limited to get a wine that was in the grocery store (with liquor stores not open at 7 am) and if you saw the selection you would have felt my pain.

BUT, I alas selected "19 Crimes" out of Australia. (A Shiraz & Petite Sirah blend). And even "Sensitive Sally ME," is in fact taking to it well.













IMG_20140923_084215.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 23, 2014






And so, here is a cheers to our Aussie pals, and to all!

While smoked duck is terrific too, today's was grilled and still rare in the middle and just a treat! Cheers!!!!! - Leah













IMG_20140923_084239.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 23, 2014


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 23, 2014)

What kind of business are they running (liq store closed at 7am)? LOL

Awesome dish. Another thing i like about duck breast (other than its specific flavour) is the colour after cooking. Nice deep red.

Have you tried grilling it skin on? The melting fats add another level of flavour. I found it went hand in hand with mixed greens especially arugula. Much like your plate. Some say duck fat is the next best thing after olive oil (being liquid at room temps). Sure tastes like the best! :-)

As always nice presentation and pairing.


----------



## bkleinsmid (Sep 23, 2014)

My little drinking buddy........morning....

With just short of 7000 fires going in CA right now, I'm not smoking anything. In fact, it is so smokey out here, it looks like the fog moved in. I think I could hang something in a tree and it would be smoked in a couple of days. Hopefully in a couple of days the smoke will die down and I can get the Barbee going again.......

Brad


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you Atomicsmoke! Inded, I have a brother who may disown me for not using duck fat! (Despite me eating plentiful beef fat and all). But yes, good stuff all around, and thank you so much for sharing in my plate!!!! Cheers to you!

And Brad, I have been thinking of your Westerners and the fires! I am thrilled thus to see you chirp in here! You are still with us, and therefore must raise a glass (or two or ten) and smoke up something extraordinary or grill or whatever method works! (Assignment of sorts)! Smiles.

Cheers to all! Happy Tuesday of terrificness!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 23, 2014)

Great looking meal Leah! I've been eying duck parts at the meat counter for a while now. Saw a recipe for cured and smoked "duck bacon" that I've been dying to try. This might be the inspiration I've needed! 
As for liquor stores not being open all hours, I agree. It's a travesty!


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi Andrew and thank you tons!

I've done duck bacon stuffed mushroom caps but only with D'artagnan's duck bacon. To cure one's own (I think they use celery or something??) sounds wild!

Meanwhile, yes, EVERYONE should be up, and stores open EARLY!!!!!!!!!!

Happy Tuesday to you!!! Cheers! - Leah













Df.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 23, 2014


----------



## knuckle47 (Sep 23, 2014)

Well, there's another one I don't eat!  Did you ever hear of a place years ago in the Jay / Montgomery Vt. area called Zack's on the Rocks?  One of his specialties was Duck... That's where I first tried it.  yuk!   Sorry


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 24, 2014)

Well my goodness Knuckle47! Small world indeed!

I went to Zack's On The Rocks (Montgomery) many times, and from his smoked trout, chocolate butter, purple khaftan & gong, small dog running through the place, sparklers in the desserts and draping ornaments which nearly hung all the way down into one's dinner (I can imagine what insurance folk thought of the restaurant) he was a character indeed!

Many a meal was good there however (or it was a better place to eat than much of the state back then) and while I'm sorry you don't enjoy duck, I am delighted that you checked out my good and chimed right in! You are a joy nonetheless and I'm so glad you're here!!!!! So there!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Sep 24, 2014)

I am here,been working in the country for a few days. I haven't done much cooking that fits the forum of late.
I don't know that label but it may be an export only.
I am constantly called & emailed by wine sellers here, Cape Jaffa still $16 just restocked. 
Your duck looks great, people have this thing for duck with Pinot noir but I think GSM or cab blends a better fit.
I am clearing the decks to make curry paste . I need a batch for fishing camp &. Have had some subtle & not so subtle hints from people who have run out.
Lamb neck chops with rosemary ,garlic,lemon & a glass or 2 of Cape Jaffa Shiraz tonight.


----------



## knuckle47 (Sep 24, 2014)

Leah,  since we walked similar steps check this one out..." Hidden Country " in Lowell .  A simple farm house restaurant .  Continue over Hazens Notch Rd ( but not in winter )and make a left at the end.  Up about 2 miles in left in the woods also.

A world traveling friend of mine had the lobster ravioli....he told me the best he'd ever had.   Not sure how long that's been there, that was Over 10 yrs ago and it is still there..  It is really just a local place.


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 24, 2014)

Oh Mick, your venue/menu for tonight sounds just AMAZINGLY good!

I would invite myself over TOO MUCH if we lived close.

And Knuckle47, that Hidden Country place sounds fabulous! I'm going to look it up!!! You're such a fabulous source!!!!!!!!

Meanwhile, I warmed up some Alaskan King Crab Legs on the grill...













DSCF8458.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 24, 2014


















DSCF8459.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 24, 2014






More 19 Crimes Red Wine (Shiraz-Petitie Sirah blend)...













DSCF8460.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 24, 2014


















DSCF8461.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 24, 2014






And STILL I snuck in my pasta - wheat-free, "brown rice spaghetti" today - as I'm a pasta-saurus, (didn't you learn that dinosaur varietal in school)??? Smiles. Love it!













DSCF8462.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 24, 2014






And so fresh dill, Greek olive oil, raw chopped elephant garlic, black pepper and red Hawaiian sea salt did add to the plate!













DSCF8463.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 24, 2014






And the grilled/warmed touch, with some grilled portabellini mushrooms, made for quite the aroma and warm ambrosial version of the crab!













DSCF8464.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 24, 2014






Twirling and swirling, not a morsel was wasted!













DSCF8465.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 24, 2014






Happy midweek to all!!!!!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## knuckle47 (Sep 24, 2014)

Now that I'll eat.... In fact a local grocery had a sale on Florida Stone Crab claws for $6.99 / lb.  My wife and I picked up 5 lbs and sat at the table with two little hammers, a bunch of lemons and some home made cocktail sauce for about 1 hour....Stuffed but boy were they good...tough little guys though


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 24, 2014)

Well Knuckle47; alas we have some food in common that we will both eat! Bring on the smokers reunion yes? Very fun! I think these guys are just delicious! A fun addition to the meal! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Sep 25, 2014)

I worked out that 19 Crimes I put it in your roo thread. Its a wine with a solid pedigree. I am out to the little independent wine store soon I will look for wine by the parent company Baileys of Glenrowan.


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 25, 2014)

Yes! Just read that bit in the kangaroo thread and found it fascinating!!!

Thank you tons (Mick) for the info and PLEASE share how the other wines from Baileys of Glenrowan are!

It's really wonderful to learn!!  And I am sure that all our winos can benefit so much from all your tips and updates about Aussie wines, as I am learning a ton from you and it's paying off and proving helpful when out and shopping for wine! Thank you!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Sep 25, 2014)

Couldn't find any Bailey's of Glenrowan ,I think they  have a deal with the big retailers.
Glenrowan bit like the OK corral , the Kelly gang made their last stand there in the 1880s . This country's most famous outlaw Ned Kelly,lot written about him which I won't attempt to  summarise .
I did find these. One thing that is endearing about Aussies is we don't take ourselves very seriously. A couple of young winemakers strike out on their own ,no more company pay check so what do they call themselves " Some young punks"! Then call their wines things like Double love trouble, The squids fist, Naked on roller skates.












image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Sep 25, 2014





This is a cab/shiraz. 
Big Bertha a great value Shiraz big company doing things the little guy way ,basket pressed,open fermenters,minimal filtration ,regionally authentic.


----------



## moikel (Sep 25, 2014)

image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Sep 25, 2014





Picked these up as well.Great wine. The Procrastinator a cab ,merlot,cab franc.
Comes to USA as Wits End, 
And just to finish off Cape Jaffa make a blend !Who knew? Shiraz ,cab,merlot.
Claymore name their wines after songs Dark side of the Moon a great example of Clare Valley Shiraz












image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Sep 25, 2014






6 bottles wine $ 100 with discount of about 20 % for 6 or more bottles. Let's hope at least some of them are available in your 'Hood.


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 26, 2014)

What a deal!!!

And just SEEING that Cape Jaffa label makes me smile! (I've bookmarked their site and go on regularly and salivate).

The others sound delicious too, AND I admire how the Aussie's don't take themselves so seriously and find the humor so refreshing!!!

I learn much from your land, and even from afar!! I'll look for more wines locally!!!

Thank you for these!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Sep 27, 2014)

Chalk Hill is sold as Wits End in USA. They are a McLaren Vale outfit  with huge cred .They do a Shiraz , a cab Sav & blend called The  Procrastinator cab Sav,Merlot & cab franc. Their cab Sav won the Gold Medal at  McLaren Vale wine show.
It will be tonight's partner with a sort of Basque Chicken with chorizo & peppers.
Hope you can find it !


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 27, 2014)

Sounds terrific!


----------



## moikel (Sep 28, 2014)

image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Sep 28, 2014





That's the Cape Jaffa 'The Set ' cab,Shiraz Merlot . Doesn't have % on the label but I don't think there is much merlot. Fruit forward style definite chocolate undertones.  It's a great glass of wine! Very drink now style ,very food friendly


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 28, 2014)

How gorgeous that looks Mick! And the notes sound really lovely!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

